# getting fatter (with videos!)



## zachary (Mar 30, 2006)

sorry i can't record more than about 30 seconds of video at once.

anyway, i ate a box of kraft mac and cheese. i recorded it. there are three videos.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=uy6ah7yM8WM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R9TtodaDZFc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJB_GOCgx_E


----------



## zachary (Mar 30, 2006)

i removed them.

thanks for the support, guys.


----------



## Miss_Scandinavia (Mar 30, 2006)

Uuhhh, what a patience *pokes your belly*

Well, I didnt watch your movies before you removed them


----------



## BigChaz (Mar 30, 2006)

You are welcome.


----------



## zachary (Mar 30, 2006)

it takes a lot just to get the gumption to post something. i see everyone else being complimented so much, and i've gotten very few replies in comparison. it's very discouraging...


----------



## Fortune Cookie (Mar 31, 2006)

Zachary - 

Just from looking at the time stamps on your posts, I noticed you posted your videos at 10 pm at night and then removed them at 9 am the next morning, barely giving people 12 hours to look at them. Besides for that, most of us are sleeping during that time. 

I agree with Ms. Scandinavia in that you need to be a bit more patient. Most of the posts collect comments over time, not overnight. 

Just my two cents. 

-FC


----------



## zachary (Mar 31, 2006)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=SgJC1YwYdl4

there's another one. i'll leave this one up longer.


----------



## Fortune Cookie (Mar 31, 2006)

Wow!

Your belly looks so round and pliable. Plus a nice jiggle all around.


----------



## Miss_Scandinavia (Mar 31, 2006)

Thank you for posting again (to all us slowly people).

I know it takes some balls to publish a movie like that *take a hat on, so I can take off my hat for you*

How much weight has you put on the past time?

Thanks for sharing, I loved to see how your fattish belly was shaking then you were rubbing it (just look like a baker who is kneading dough, hehe). 
 and your sure has some nice growing love handles ;-)

Have a nice weekend.


----------



## zachary (Mar 31, 2006)

i've put on about 15-20 pounds in the past 6 months, unintentionally.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Mar 31, 2006)

i wish i had the guts to do that (take that with the pun or not hehe)


----------



## Miss_Scandinavia (Apr 1, 2006)

*Zachary:* Unintentionally :eat1: hehe.. Sounds good ;-)

*LarryTheShiveringChipmunk:* Hmm I didnt thought Chippy was a chicken *chicken chicken chicken*


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Apr 1, 2006)

babawk!!!!


----------



## Laina (Apr 1, 2006)

Mmm...definitely sexy. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Miss_Scandinavia (Apr 2, 2006)

*LarryTheShiveringChipmunk:*  babawk? Im not sure I know what this words means *lol* But after doing some Internet research, I think its the noise the chicken makes? Hehe

Well, In Denmark ours chicken a saying something other thing (I didnt thought that animals had different languages as we do) haha

I Denmark chickens are saying: Booork bork bork booork ææg (just in case if you ever should bring an American-chicken to Denmark).

And just not say, that babawk is meaning something totally other things *blush* :doh:


----------



## Miss_Scandinavia (Apr 2, 2006)

*Zachary:* I just noticed that you dont have a signature on your profile and posts, and I was listening to an old Beatles song, and got an idea:

_*Will you still need me
Will you still feed me
When Im sixty-four *_

- that text could fit your profile very good ;-)


----------



## zachary (Apr 3, 2006)

some pictures.


----------



## mouse (Apr 3, 2006)

Miss Scandinavia.
I found that out while working overseas!!
I thought it was hilarious that in Holland the cows say "Boo"


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Apr 3, 2006)

But the photos look great!


----------

